# Block drops in vegas



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Any one else not getting the blocks dropped 24 hours before the shift any more in Vegas? Are they just dropping them for the 5-6 hour routes now?

I used to be able to grab a block around one if I wasn't able to get it earlier too but now those drop later in the day. Any help with when they drop now would be appreciated.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I wish I knew. At around 6:30am a bunch of 3 hour blocks drop for the same day. They are are from 9 to Noon. No idea when early blocks are dropping.


----------

